# Express Entry - Job Sponsor



## smccarthy (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm asking for a friend - she's already been sponsored to work in Newfoundland and has a two a year contract. She's finishing up her first year in the next few months. She's a mechanical engineer and is on the NCO list. What I was wondering (in terms of express entry or migration in general) can she benefit from the points category where it states already having a job?


----------



## smccarthy (Aug 10, 2015)

I've had a read through the site and can't find an answer. Is anyone aware of the answer or where I could go to get it?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

If that job qualifies as a job offer for points.


----------

